# Dwarf gouramis and crayfish



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is a crayfish compatibe with 1-2 dwarf gouramis in a 15 gal? Hes 3" and im not sure if he/she is a juvenile or dwarf ( petsmart got a couple by accident and gave him/her to me for free). 🐟


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm sure your crayfish will love your gourami's.... for lunch. Theres really not much that is compatable with crayfish. They have to be big enough to not get eaten... and even then the crayfish may slice them up just in case. The likely reason they gave them away is because people come back and complain they ate/killed all their fish.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Crayfish are pretty good hunters once the lghts go off. If it gets the change a crayfish with kill most smaller fish. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, crayfish should have their own tank unless you're supplying meals lol


----------

